# I would like your opinion



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is a pup that I may possibly be adopting. Please give me your opinion on the pics of the parents and siblings. Im not going to show her but I would still like some opinions. She is selling for $500.00.

Father









Mother









Her at 6 weeks old









siblings



























Her currents pics of 19 1/2 weeks old. weighing at 1 lb and half.


















she seems to have lots of long hair on her ears, do you guys think she'll have tons of hair like her mom or hair like her father? I know you cant determine what genes she's going to inherit but I just want some opinions.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

adorable and so tiny!some of your pictures did not show but from the ones I see she is worth 500.00 if she has her shots n health certificates <3 I she will have a more medium fluffy coat.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*The chi next to Hotchi in this pic looked a whole lot like the one you have posted. I would say she will look a lot like the one in this pic. 











. *


----------



## ChiHoover (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't see the mom dad and sibling pictures? But she is adorable!! Love the ear fringe!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok, you guys should be able to c the pics now.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

The pictures work now and i think she will favor her fathers coat <3


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

definitely seems to look more like the fathers coat.  very cute!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Yea, i'd say more of the sires coat.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think you should ask questions about whether this pair has bred before. Find out why she hasnt sold before now? See if there are any known health issues in the line and go with your gut. She is a doll and if all sounds good then I would get her if you feel good about it ;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

How big is Hotchi? Her muzzles shouldnt be as long as Hotchi's and her coat will be longer than Hotchi's more like the father's coat.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

She certainly has a nice typey head/face. Not a ton of coat, dads reminds me of Leos coat with a lot of fluff on neck/chest, ears and pants/ tail but not much volume on the body. If you want a ton of coat that may be as issue for you. I think she's very cute. It would be nice to see previous litters if any from breeding pair, and any health issues. Seems like a great price!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> I think you should ask questions about whether this pair has bred before. Find out why she hasnt sold before now? See if there are any known health issues in the line and go with your gut. She is a doll and if all sounds good then I would get her if you feel good about it ;-)


This the first time they have bred together. They said that they felt she was too small to adopt out. She has no health issue. Yea, im still thinking, getting another dog is a big step to take.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Reese and Miley said:


> She certainly has a nice typey head/face. Not a ton of coat, dads reminds me of Leos coat with a lot of fluff on neck/chest, ears and pants/ tail but not much volume on the body. If you want a ton of coat that may be as issue for you. I think she's very cute. It would be nice to see previous litters if any from breeding pair, and any health issues. Seems like a great price!


Not a prob for me! Lol! I actually like flatter hair verses the volumous poofy hair.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Does this breeder do health testing? It would be nice if parents were screened for eye disease and solid patellas at the very minimum.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

OMG! IM GETTING HER!!!! IM SOOOO HAPPY AND EXCITED!!!!!!! thanks guys! Before i get any dog, i always ask for opinions, suggestions and advice. Thanks for all the help guys!!!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> How big is Hotchi? Her muzzles shouldnt be as long as Hotchi's and her coat will be longer than Hotchi's more like the father's coat.


I was comparing to the pup next to him. The white/merle one. She had similar hair when she was that age. Hotchi is 4.6lbs but he has the longer legs, i guess what people call the 'deer' chihuahua lol


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Does this breeder do health testing? It would be nice if parents were screened for eye disease and solid patellas at the very minimum.


Yes he has already screened them. It was clean. I will get a health certificate.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

OMG she is SO cute!!! I think she will have fur like her father, going by her looks now.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats, how exciting! When does she come home?


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Reese and Miley said:


> Congrats, how exciting! When does she come home?


This thursday hopefully!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Cute! I see you have decided to get her  she's a little bit long in the muzzle maybe, but otherwise she's super cute.

With long hairs you really cannot tell what you are going to get until they are about 2 and have a full coat. My male was very lean on fur until around his second year, now he looks like an explosion of cotton balls!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> I was comparing to the pup next to him. The white/merle one. She had similar hair when she was that age. Hotchi is 4.6lbs but he has the longer legs, i guess what people call the 'deer' chihuahua lol


I said Hotchi, sorry I thought that was the merle's name. In the picture your Merle looked to have a longer muzzle as well. I also thought the puppies coat would be more like the sire in the picture and thought your Merle seemed in the picture to have almost a smooth coat look with ear fringe. I was just making a comment on the comparison. Your Merle is a cutie too ;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with Kitty though about the coat. When I got Chibi at 4 months old he was a giant fur ball but around 5 1/2 to 6 months he started going through his puppy uglies, LOL!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Holy moly, she's cute!! A friend of mine has a 1 year old, and he looked really similar to that when he was young. He's definitely not a long hair, but not a short hair either... somewhere in between. Enjoy your puppy!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Post lots of pics when you get her home!!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> I said Hotchi, sorry I thought that was the merle's name. In the picture your Merle looked to have a longer muzzle as well. I also thought the puppies coat would be more like the sire in the picture and thought your Merle seemed in the picture to have almost a smooth coat look with ear fringe. I was just making a comment on the comparison. Your Merle is a cutie too ;-)


Yea, she was a fuzz ball as a pup. I dont know what happened but it all smoothed out as she got older. She is my sisters little pride n' joy, i wish she was mine


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats!!<3 I cant wait to see your lil adorable babies Photos:love5: <3


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Definitley! I will post tons of pics. ;D


----------



## AppleandAllie (Mar 14, 2012)

I love the crazy hair one. So cute.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi she is beautiful looking forward to seeing homecomeing pics thanks


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Late to the party...but what a sweet looking pup. The parent look nice too. I love the coat changes the LC go through....so cute !!


----------



## Vampy Vera (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, she is incredibly adorable!


----------



## jenschi (Feb 2, 2012)

What a cutie looking forward to pics x


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Got home an hr ago. She is sooooooooo adorable!!!!!!!!!!! I'll post pics tomorrow!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Yay, excited for pictures!


----------



## jenschi (Feb 2, 2012)

Will look forward to seeing pics of your cutie congrats on your new adition x


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics what a cutie!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Her pictures are posted! its called Penny's pics, i think.


----------



## Nala (Feb 23, 2012)

I would not worry about her looks but who
she is, her temperament. Not that there seems
to be anything wrong in that department, she seems
like a little angel! Congratulations!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Nala said:


> I would not worry about her looks but who
> she is, her temperament. Not that there seems
> to be anything wrong in that department, she seems
> like a little angel! Congratulations!


Lol, im not worried about her looks, just trying to get some opinions and advise on her composure so that i dont end up getting ripped off. And yes she is an angel, she has a great temperament and personality, its not all about her physical features.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Late the discussion but wanted to say that I think she is worth the money.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Tiny I saw this thread still active and thought I would help you. Tiny got her and you can see this little darling over in Penny's pics thread.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Hey Tiny I saw this thread still active and thought I would help you. Tiny got her and you can see this little darling over in Penny's pics thread.


I knew she got her but wanted to say that I think she was well worth the money.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

quinnandleah said:


> I knew she got her but wanted to say that I think she was well worth the money.


I'm sorry just trying to help. Sometimes I will help you to death. lol


----------

